# Random shots from a lunchtime drive



## Galun (Aug 14, 2002)

flashinthepan said:


> I bought the Canon 350D digital Rebelxt 8.0..I love it too !!!
> 
> For the price hard to beat.


Get the Canon 20D :thumbup:

I bought the 350D and quickly returned it. It was too small and it didn't feel right in my hands. I got the 20D and I love it!


----------



## mottati (Apr 15, 2003)

Galun said:


> Get the Canon 20D :thumbup:
> 
> I bought the 350D and quickly returned it. It was too small and it didn't feel right in my hands. I got the 20D and I love it!


thanks for this comment, i've been going back and forth in my head over the xt or the 20d, i need to go feel them both, but i think i;m leaning toward the 20d.
Mike


----------



## Dr Greco (Jan 15, 2005)

Is this the road that takes you from Alum Rock to Mt. Harmon? If that's the road....I've left a few bucks worth of tires myself up there owhen I first got my Bimmer and was happy as a cow from California. Best view of the Silicon Valley from up there.

Nice car KrisL. Sporty....but not overloaded


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

Dr Greco said:


> Is this the road that takes you from Alum Rock to Mt. Harmon? If that's the road....I've left a few bucks worth of tires myself up there owhen I first got my Bimmer and was happy as a cow from California. Best view of the Silicon Valley from up there.
> 
> Nice car KrisL. Sporty....but not overloaded


Mount Hamilton you mean? Nope... that road is about 3 miles to the south .


----------



## Dr Greco (Jan 15, 2005)

> Mount Hamilton you mean? Nope... that road is about 3 miles to the south .


Yeah....I meant the road to Mt. Hamilton, which looks awefully similar to the one where you took the pics, especially in the 1st of your pics with the valley in the background. Anyway


----------

